# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum >  LIST OF NATIONAL OPERATIONAL CONTACT POINTS / MARPOL

## stw77

The attached is an issue fm MARPOL stating the national operational contact point (globally) that are responsible for the receipt, transmission and processing of URGENT reports on incidents involving harful substances, including oil fm ships to coastal states.

It is a very interesting and quite important issue, if we bear in mind the financial and environmental damage that is being created in case of unsuccessfull use...

Regards,
stw77
=========

----------

